# Need a mulitmedia phone for 6000 bucks.



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 17, 2008)

Guys.. I need to buy a phone 4 my dad under Rs 6000.. I ud love to have a camera, expandable memory, bluetooth connectivity & a music player on board...

Is dere any possible match? please help

Thanks....


----------



## girish.g (Mar 17, 2008)

nokia 3500 or SE w300


----------



## desiibond (Mar 17, 2008)

Dude. Just increase your budget another 800 bucks and get Nokia 6233.

2" 256k color screen
2mp camera
6MP internal memory
MicroSD card slot. 128Mb card in the box
3G 384 kbps
EDGE, upto 236.8 kbps
USB, Bluetooth, IR
FM
Symbian 40 operating system
mp3/mp4 music player
1100mAh Li-po battery.

Nothing inside 10k beats this phone.

There are three colors available: Black, White, Champagne. 

Get only the Champagne-brown color. Black and white come nowhere near to this color. Extremely stylish color


----------



## krazzy (Mar 18, 2008)

If you can afford then Nokia 6233. Otherwise 3500 Classic. 

BTW desiibond 6233 also comes in a dark blue colour. And the white coloured model is actually 6233 Music Edition which is more expensive.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 18, 2008)

I saw the white color model in the 6233 vanilla edition at The Mobile Store, Bangalore.


----------



## Edburg (Mar 18, 2008)

i have the nokia 6233 too.....it simply rocks

awesome stereo speakers,VGA video recordiong,3G,excellent keypad.....no other phone even comes close


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Mar 18, 2008)

6233 is good choice for its features and also for its sober looks
you can also go for 6300 that looks better than this one but both in features and battery life
with much less than 6000 you can get e250, slider phone that looks really nice
you can consider k750i or k550i or k530i also


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nokia 6233 or Nokia 3500.......


----------



## harsha (Mar 18, 2008)

Can you please mention the price of *6233* ?? I am considering the same budget as the author !!! 6233 is pretty old by the way, launched back in 2005


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2008)

harsha said:


> Can you please mention the price of *6233* ?? I am considering the same budget as the author !!! 6233 is pretty old by the way, launched back in 2005




It will be around Rs.6500.
As it is old,it offers best value for money now.
Stereo speakers,A2DP bluetooth profile,good 2MP camera.
No other phone offers such a bundle for a decent price.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 18, 2008)

dude. Show me a better phone inside 7k that is as good as 6233. Nothing even comes close. It doesn't matter how old it is. You are not going to get the phone manufactured in Jan, 2005.

It's current price is Rs.6,800/-

Superb battery backup. 1100mAh Lithium Polymer battery. This is the same battery that SE uses for phones like K810i.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 18, 2008)

go for the k750i..noun beats it in its class..the camera is the best for 2mps and also it has great sound output..looks classy too..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 18, 2008)

IMHO, 6233 is better than K750i

1) 6233's D-pad and keypad are better than K750i's joystick and keypad
2) 6233 has EDGE and better signal reception
3) 6233 supports MicroSD which means buying additional memory is cheaper when compared to M2 of K750i
4) 6233 has faster UI
5) Stereo loud speaker in 6233 sounds lot better than K750i's single speaker
6) 6233 has A2DP which means you can use stereo  bluetooth headphones
7) 6233 has monster battery


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 18, 2008)

6233 for sure, my friend just purchased 2 weeks ago, it rocks with Stereo speakers and long life battery


----------



## harsha (Mar 18, 2008)

@amd64_man2005

Hello,

Well my frnds are using that send and just my personal problem, I am not quite happy with the UI and navigation of Sony phones 

@All

One more noobe question, the bluetooth which is at 6233, will support the next gen Bluetooth 2.0 ?? I mean i have seen with even w800i  the transfer rate is really slow with bluetooth 

hey, Tech.Masti  how are you 

tell me one thing, how is the bluetooth speed with this one ?? I guess you use Data Connectivity as well with GPRS  how does it perform with 6233 as AirTel in Kolkata has a pretty good EDGE network


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nokia 6233 has bluetooth 2.0 support.So it will be able to transfer data at a good speed.


----------



## harsha (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Nokia 6233 has bluetooth 2.0 support.So it will be able to transfer data at a good speed.



Thank you for your time for replying me  one more request, can you please mention the source of the information  I would b really glad 

Just to be honest, I already own a PMP (ZUNE) so multimedia is not some thing i press in a mobile, my main needs are really good data support, good battery life for long talks  and if possible a camera 

even most of the time my mobile is on vibration mode


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2008)

Check out these links :

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_6233-1387.php (Check bluetooth v2 with A2DP)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_6233

*europe.nokia.com/A4145113


----------



## desiibond (Mar 18, 2008)

harsha said:


> Thank you for your time for replying me  one more request, can you please mention the source of the information  I would b really glad
> 
> Just to be honest, I already own a PMP (ZUNE) so multimedia is not some thing i press in a mobile, my main needs are really good data support, good battery life for long talks  and if possible a camera
> 
> even most of the time my mobile is on vibration mode


 
My colleague's dad is using this phone. We selected this phone due to it's high speed navigation, superb battery backup and a decent camera.

We did lot of testing on the phone. My friend was using this phone for past 8 months. Even now, it's very fast.

anyways, from gsmarena:

*Final words…*

Nokia 6233 impressed us from the very beginning. During the tests we were convinced that it is user-configurable in almost every possible way. The menu is organized logically; functions are detailed, offering high control comfort and brilliant work efficiency. When compared to other Series 40 phones, this one has taken care of a lot of their drawbacks. We can say for sure that it’s a trustworthy successor of the famous 6230 and 6230i business phones.
The phone has a very nice design, although a bit on the conservative side, we must admit. It doesn’t have the looks of a very expensive device and on the other hand it’s not expected to be one. There is always a possibility to go for the cheaper [COLOR=green! important][COLOR=green! important]Nokia [COLOR=green! important]6234[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR] which has the same functionality and is the Vodafone-branded version of this mobile. While being cheaper in price, we must say that it also has cheaper looks – but that’s our personal taste of course. 
Summing it up, the feature-rich package would undoubtedly turn this handset into a market hit. Just wait and see.

The champagne color looks more pricey than black/white/blue. Actual Price is same for all



choicefreedom2000 said:


> 6233 is good choice for its features and also for its sober looks
> you can also go for 6300 that looks better than this one but both in features and battery life
> with much less than 6000 you can get e250, slider phone that looks really nice
> you can consider k750i or k550i or k530i also


 
Hell no for 6300. I had to throw my phone away as I had to charge it atleast twice everyday. very bad signal reception, very bad speaker quality, pathetic camera. This model is worst mobile ever made by nokia.


----------



## harsha (Mar 18, 2008)

@Cool G5

thanks for the time to find those link for me,  though the GSM arena shows v2.0 but Nokia official web site has no clear idea about it  neither they say they dont, nor they show they do 

But I guess thats the best I would get with my budget !!!


----------



## acewin (Mar 18, 2008)

just to confirm the specs *www.mobile-review.com/phonemodels/nokia/nokia-6233-en.shtml

I bought K550i though considering the internal memory and it being a new phone, in exchange for my Nokia 2310i, costed me Rs 6500 2 months back, I hadnt noticed that 6233 has A2DP also, heehe, but anyways I like my phone. 

and also reviews can be checked on GSM or mobile-review.
And I got special dislike for joystick you will not find them good for long use


----------



## desiibond (Mar 18, 2008)

^^^ Moreover, K550i's keypad will not suit everyone.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 18, 2008)

desiibond said:


> IMHO, 6233 is better than K750i
> 
> 1) 6233's D-pad and keypad are better than K750i's joystick and keypad
> 2) 6233 has EDGE and better signal reception
> ...


1. agreed
2. agreed
3. k750i supports memory stick pro duo
4. in my opinion sony ericsson has faster menu navigation than nokia
5. no idea about this
6. that is only available with 6233  ME and latest firmwares


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2008)

girish.g said:


> 3. k750i supports memory stick pro duo



He means to say Micro SD is cheaper than Sony's pro duo stick.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 18, 2008)

girish.g said:


> 4. in my opinion sony ericsson has faster menu navigation than nokia



In general, SE has faser UI, but Nokia upped the ante with 6233. It's superfast, thanks to it's powerful components. Whatever it does, it does to perfection. You cannot get a better phone at this price.


----------



## harsha (Mar 18, 2008)

oppss...

Whats the difference between the 6233 ME and 6233 ?? both feature wise and price wise ????


----------



## desiibond (Mar 18, 2008)

6233 ME comes with speaker dock. No difference at all in the phone. Totally unnecessary.


----------



## harsha (Mar 18, 2008)

> 6233 ME comes with speaker dock. No difference at all in the phone. Totally unnecessary.



@girish.g

Wrote that A2DP is only with 6233 ME !!!

I am confused !!!


----------



## acewin (Mar 19, 2008)

harsha said:


> @girish.g
> 
> Wrote that A2DP is only with 6233 ME !!!
> 
> I am confused !!!



I too am not sure about this, but I see on net people say that there is 512 MB mem card in ME otherwise no difference. also heard normal 6233 comes in 5 colors.
About K550i, I really can say its key pad is good enough for anyone, I too had same issue in thought but after a week of operability I see its real good. And desibond if compare keypads like then you will find really very less perfect keypad because larger spacy keypads are considred best and 6233 wont come in that, though it has decent workable keypad.

I am not for any fight of fones but really I would say now any mobile company should give all basic connectivity options even in basic phones, like W200i which lacks bluetooth but 3110 has all. A low end user still doesnt has many options, all are just workable.


----------



## harsha (Mar 19, 2008)

> I too am not sure about this, but I see on net people say that there is 512 MB mem card in ME otherwise no difference



Its utter confusion  did u mean putting a 512 MB card would activate A2DP  ????


----------



## acewin (Mar 19, 2008)

I am really sorry to inform you all, 6233 doesnt has A2DP, but specs for 6233ME which is what found everywhere is what which shows A2DP, I checked mobile-review.com, didnt had time earlier to read all the review stuff, they clearly say it doesnt has A2DP(though in review havent written about 6233 and not 6233 ME)*www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-6233-en.shtml this review is dated [02/08/06]


I latter checked specs in mobile88 also showing A2DP as null.
*www.mobile88.com/mobilegallery/specification.asp?pg=spec&prodid=887&cat=1

Then comes wikipedia where it says about Nokia 6233 Music Edition*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_6233

Dubbed "Music Edition", this special white version of the Nokia 6233 is sold in Asian Pacific regions. It supports A2DP Bluetooth profile, meaning it is compatible with stereo Bluetooth headsets, providing better audio fidelity.[1] This edition is sold with a larger MicroSD card (512MB instead of 64MB) and a speaker dock with a USB connection to a PC.

Had to did so much searching for it heehe, but still its one of the best phones in that range.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 19, 2008)

a2dp can be activated in 6233 non-music edition by updating the firmware version to 4.91 or newer!)


----------



## harsha (Mar 19, 2008)

acewin said:
			
		

> Then comes wikipedia where it says about Nokia 6233 Music Editionhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_6233
> 
> Dubbed "Music Edition", this special white version of the Nokia 6233 is sold in Asian Pacific regions. It supports A2DP Bluetooth profile, meaning it is compatible with stereo Bluetooth headsets, providing better audio fidelity.[1] This edition is sold with a larger MicroSD card (512MB instead of 64MB) and a speaker dock with a USB connection to a PC.
> 
> Had to did so much searching for it heehe, but still its one of the best phones in that range.



Really thanks for your time to do the searching  for me, can you please tell me how much is the cost of *6233 ME* ??



			
				desiibond said:
			
		

> a2dp can be activated in 6233 non-music edition by updating the firmware version to 4.91 or newer!)



Can I have any link which can describe in details about this Firmware upgrade


----------



## aari10 (Mar 19, 2008)

guys, i lost ma active sync CD, can u plse help me out in finding one for me, any link where i can download the sofware, im having windows mobile 2003 second edition. thanks


----------



## harsha (Mar 19, 2008)

aari10 said:


> guys, i lost ma active sync CD, can u plse help me out in finding one for me, any link where i can download the sofware, im having windows mobile 2003 second edition. thanks



please create a new thread for your question  thank you,

By the way, frnds, whats the data cable type which to b used with Nokia 6233 or Nokia 6233 ME ?? DKU 2 / DKU 5 / or the new miniUSB port ??


----------



## girish.g (Mar 19, 2008)

A@dp can be activated by updating the firmware


----------



## acewin (Mar 19, 2008)

good news, even better. If it can be activated, next time I have to get a budget phone this is what I am going for.
Price 6233-7.2k @krazyfrog's Latest Mobile Price Thread. 

@Harsha, normal 6233 would be better and then going for firmware upgrade.

Price from Nokia 6233 - 6750 INR *www.price-list.110mb.com/pricelist/cellphones/nokia_pricelist.html

@Compareindia site Rs.6800 for 6233 and Rs8800 for 6233 ME

So pricewise normal 6233 with firmware upgrade can help out you get better accessories even a stereo bluetooth headset.


----------



## harsha (Mar 19, 2008)

> good news, even better. If it can be activated, next time I have to get a budget phone this is what I am going for.
> Price 6233-7.2k @krazyfrog's Latest Mobile Price Thread.
> 
> @Harsha, normal 6233 would be better and then going for firmware upgrade.



thank you for the information... How ever I dont see any Nokia official DOC mentioning about A2DP on normal version of 6233 

However I would go in the market tomorrow  as thanks for the price, would be easy to bargain !!!


----------



## Edburg (Mar 20, 2008)

as io own a normal 6233 i know the ins and outs of this phone....ask me

the normal one dint have A2DP at first when it came out.....so reviews say so....later the formware was updated to 4.93 to add A2DP....now its on 5.6 where music player can be used along with java apps....

the music edition comes in full white and also a speaker dock and a larger memory card....no difference in the core of the mobiles


----------



## harsha (Mar 21, 2008)

> the normal one dint have A2DP at first when it came out.....so reviews say so....later the formware was updated to 4.93 to add A2DP....now its on 5.6 where music player can be used along with java apps....
> 
> the music edition comes in full white and also a speaker dock and a larger memory card....no difference in the core of the mobiles



Glad to Know


----------



## harsha (Mar 21, 2008)

vendors are quoting Rs. 6100 to 6500 for the phone !!! How ever every one of them here in Kolkata did pointed the new batch which is coming from past 2-3 months are giving hell lot of a problem....

Mainly due to slower processing speed and poor built  they are sending too many handset of this model to service center with complain of slow processing / often hangs  and few other issue 

I didnt buy the phone yet  shocked to hear those news  waiting for comments and response from all of you 

thank you..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 21, 2008)

^^^from kolkata?? 

chk out mobile store and ask them about it..they will know...else..SE W700i


----------



## utsav (Mar 22, 2008)

@amd dont u like any nokia set ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2008)

^^^aare i was kidding..at 6k..u cant shoose between brands...

okk..nokia phones i like-6300,6500 slide(suuuuuuuuper cool),thts bout it..yea..


----------



## utsav (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## girish.g (Mar 22, 2008)

@amd
how come you like 6300


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2008)

^^^good looking phone..and has the best screen from all nokia phones..even n95..for a low end set..it fits the bill completely..


----------



## girish.g (Mar 22, 2008)

but prism 7900 has an even better screen


----------



## desiibond (Mar 22, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^good looking phone..and has the best screen from all nokia phones..even n95..for a low end set..it fits the bill completely..



Hell no. Don't even think about 6300. Pathetic battery life. Lot of people here in forums mentioned the same. I had this phone earlier. Even the mobile phone store people will mention the same. I have to recharge atleast twice everyday. If I use bluetooth, battery goes off within 20-30 minutes. Play a game, battery gone, see video, battery down.

If you want to buy this phone, better get 3-4 BL-4C batteries along with it. MOreover, it's very difficult to buy this battery too. 

all in all, this is the worst phone ever made by Nokia. 

Call quality sucks, lot of noise while on call. pathetic music quality.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 22, 2008)

^^bad cam too


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2008)

but u cant argue bout its screen man..its too good...jo bhi bolo...and tell me a nokia phone which has a gud 2 mp cam..


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 22, 2008)

^The screen of 6300 sucks it's battery.
For 2MP nokia camera look at 6233.Yes, i know it won't beat SE K750i,but it's best among nokia.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 22, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> but u cant argue bout its screen man..its too good...jo bhi bolo...and tell me a nokia phone which has a gud 2 mp cam..



Dude. A good screen doesn't make a mobile hit. Only thing that is good in 6300 is it's screen. Everything else is crap in this. 

This phone has worst Battery, speaker quality, call quality, signal reception, earphones, camera, radio, music quality among current generation of mobile phones.

If display is all you need in a mobile phone, then carry a plasma TV with your phone and a battery pack. 

Nokia 6233's camera is better than 6300's
Nokia 5310's camera is better than 6300's
Nokia 3500's camera is better than 6300's


----------



## girish.g (Mar 22, 2008)

what? even 3500's camera is better than 6300's


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2008)

lol..sorry..dint kno all tht....my frnd has the 310 tho...crap cam too...

i think we r going off topic..

thread starter-chk out some other stores and the feedback u get..my frnd has it and it works like a charm..


----------



## utsav (Mar 22, 2008)

@amd 3110 ?


----------



## harsha (Mar 23, 2008)

Coming Back to the point, so, the reports which I received can be called falsified ones ?? and you at still in favor of 6233 ??


----------



## girish.g (Mar 23, 2008)

but i dont think you'll get 6233 for 6k


----------



## harsha (Mar 23, 2008)

girish.g said:


> but i dont think you'll get 6233 for 6k



Prices were Rs. 5900/- to 6300/- (excluding VAT)


----------



## girish.g (Mar 23, 2008)

where are you from
here in gurgaon it is 7k something


----------



## Edburg (Mar 23, 2008)

here in chennai too its 6800 + taxes


----------



## harsha (Mar 24, 2008)

I am from Kolkata


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 24, 2008)

hey guys since the discussion is going on...i also want a phone around 8k
.. i want extremely good music quality .that is foremost for me ..what do u recommend?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ Increase your budget to 10k and get W580i


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 24, 2008)

cant itz only 7-8k


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 24, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> cant itz only 7-8k



then get w700i for 8k or w810i for 8.7k or you can also try nokia 5300 if you want a2dp .OR you can buy a cheap phone like e250 for 4.7k and buy motorala s9 bluetooth headphone for 3.5k to listen to music .


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 25, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> OR you can buy a cheap phone like e250 for 4.7k and buy motorala s9 bluetooth headphone for 3.5k to listen to music .



but then is the performace in music as good. 


do u ppl think is shd buy an mp3 player + a phone OR a single phone OR wait for some future models from ericsson. I lost my IPOD very recently


----------



## girish.g (Mar 25, 2008)

please dont buy e250 my friend has that phone and it is very bad.
buy SE w710 or k550


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 25, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> but then is the performace in music as good.


Sound quality is good and very loud for an entry level phone although the default headphones that comes bundled sucks big time . I have tried e250 and  s9 combination and it is fine enough for the budget , just make sure that u buy deluxe version of e250 since it comes with 1 gb card and better battery life , also buy only original s9 .



girish.g said:


> please dont buy e250 my friend has that phone and it is very bad.
> buy SE w710 or k550


Can you mention any negative points in e250 other than its cam since according to me its the best budget phone at that price although w710 is a good option but slightly above his budget .


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 25, 2008)

+1 for 6233..... but its only drawback acc. to me that its based on S40 plattform


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 25, 2008)

You can't call it a drawback.s40 is good enough for starters,who won't do advanced things on their cellphone.
You can't get symbian OS for that price.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 26, 2008)

@rohan_mtr
e250 has a bad cam, slow bluetooth transfer, you cant minimize the music player, bad slider quality, bad resolution screen


----------



## n7610 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey I have to chose between,

*6233* - 7000
*6300* - 7500
*N72* - 7800


Which one would be best among these and most value for money ???


----------



## Edburg (Mar 26, 2008)

^^obviously 6233


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 27, 2008)

6233 sure


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 28, 2008)

Go for 6233 only.
Don't even think of 6300,the worst phone by nokia.


----------



## harsha (Mar 29, 2008)

finally I managed to buy *6233* the Black one !! tell me how do I check the firmware ?? and which cable does it use to connect to computer ??

the phone is heavy


----------



## utsav (Mar 29, 2008)

Remove the battery to make ur fone light


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 29, 2008)

hey guys i read in sum thread that SE has a white dot in the place where battery is inserted .when water touches it warranty becomes void. so can i use a cellotape to nicely protect it ..? is build of se phones good enuf specifically k750i ?  are they resistant to water and shock like some models of nokia r (i mean somewhat resistant) .ive used only nokia phones and thinking of k750i by increasing my budget to 9k as ppl recommended .
also does k750i support 4gb memory stick pro duo ?how much it costs (ive heard abt 1.5k)? is there any better models than it in this range even in nokia


----------



## krazzy (Mar 29, 2008)

For 9k you can get Nokia 5310 which has good build quality and can support upto 4gb microSD cards. Or you can get W810i which also supports 4gb cards (however MSPD cards are more expensive than microSD cards.)


----------



## Edburg (Mar 29, 2008)

harsha said:


> finally I managed to buy *6233* the Black one !! tell me how do I check the firmware ?? and which cable does it use to connect to computer ??
> 
> the phone is heavy



congrats buddy on ur purchase.....too have the same model and color....

to find firmware type *#0000#

it uses data cable of n70....think its ca-53(dont remember number)...u can get it for ~100-150 in local market


----------



## harsha (Mar 29, 2008)

> congrats buddy on ur purchase.....too have the same model and color....



Yes took all of your suggestion, and went for it 



> u can get it for ~100-150 in local market



Glad to know as I was just about to ask that 

*www.nokia.co.in/MEDIA_BANK_100/R6Accessories/C/CA-70/ca-70_312x312.jpg

Nokia web site shows some thing like, Connectivtiy Cable CA-70....



> to find firmware type *#0000#



v05.43
30-03-2007



one year old  do I need firmware upgrade ?? also one more thing, from when the warrenty starts ?? date shown here ?? or from the date when it was 1st activated ?? or the date shown in the Bill ??


----------



## sghosh15 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi guys,

I also need a multimedia phone with 6000 bucks urgently. My basic needs are good voice calarity, signal reception, battery bakcup, good music, stereo fm, expandable memory, bluetooth.  I am not interested about the cam.  I have ended my search, and selected 2 Nokia model, 3500 classic, and 5300 me.  I was also interested for 6233 but it is not avilable at Kolkata mkt, also it is a old make, so I dont want it now.  I like to know about 3500 classic.  How is the set.  Can I get a review of this set?  

Thanks in advance


----------



## sghosh15 (Apr 1, 2008)

hey no reply!!  I was looking for a review of nokia 3500 classic.  I searched the forum but havent got any review of nokia 3500 classic. koi to batao yaar. koit to hoga who is using this set.  I m going to buy this set, is it a good buy, or should I go for 5300 xm. My basic requirement is good battery backup, signal reception and setero sound. Is the black model of 5300xm is available at Kolkata?  Plssssssssssssss help me its very urgent.............


----------



## hsr (Apr 1, 2008)

hey the person said 6000 bucks!   ie 1buck = 1 dollar = 39.5   so 6000 bucks = 6000 x 39.5 = 2,37,000  hi hi !!!


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 1, 2008)

how much dose 6233 costs?????


----------



## rajhot (Apr 1, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> how much dose 6233 costs?????



7k


----------



## Edburg (Apr 1, 2008)

@harsha that one has charger which is not compatible with our port.....so wont be of any use.....better go for one which has only nokia port if it is cheaper....else fine

the current firmware is 5.60 but AFAIK it doesnt have any significant changes from 5.43....so its ur wish to update...as long as u can run music player along with java apps at same time,u r good to go.......

warrenty based on bill purchase date

@sghosh my frnd has that 3500 classic and i feel that in comparison to 6233 it has terrible screen,bad keypad,cam and too girly.....but it does have many features(tho not much as 6233).....

so my advice wud be to increase ur budget if possible and buy 6233



sghosh15 said:


> My basic requirement is good battery backup, signal reception and setero sound.



then look no further than 6233....great 1100 mA batttery...it has the best stereo speakers in market but its earphone quality cud improve a bit...

i havent used 5300 so i cant comment on that one...


----------



## sghosh15 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Edburg, thanks for the reply boss.  Yesterday I went to nokia priority dealer, and got my dream phone 5300xm full black. It looks very cool..I was not interested in any other ph and bought it immediately.  Shall write more about the ph later..

Actually 1 yr ago I was looking for all in one ph I choose 6233, that time it was around 11k.  At that time I saw 6300, I was become crazy in its slim look and display and it was also around 11k.  I bought 6300 instead of 6233.  After few days I realise my choice was bad even wrost.  Never seen such worst cam, even my fuji film cam (which was just rs 700) better than it.  And the battery life is horrible.  I love only its sound quality, its no doubt very good.  But couldnot listen too many music, for the battery prob.  Also it does not have hanging prob.  I have so so experience with 6300.  

Now my bro is become crazy for this ph. So I had to buy a new one.  This time I have decided  I wont go for any hi price set, it med range is good for me, also I m now not interested about cam as I have canon A720is.  A good music ph with good battery life would be fine for me. Also I was looking for a sliding ph.  Thats why I choose 5300xm.  Lets see what happens.   vbmenu_register("postmenu_791912", true);


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^whatever v say about 6300 its screen is best out there yeah yeah i know the screeen is not the phone but..........and we cant play 3gps or mp4s at qvga resolution on this phone  and thats very very very sad.......


----------

